#  >  > Programming, Development, Design, Technical Discussion >  >  > Technology and Design Forum >  >  > Designing >  >  WordPress responsive problem ! Need Suggestions !

## TamillanSivi

Why ? My WordPress website responsive time text are not showing good look ! . Last day I worked on one WordPress site, the site is okay for 450 PX screen but some of the mobile look are not good ! the text aligns are collapsed (in 750 PX screen ) Anyone give me a fast suggestion for it?

----------

